# Strange encounter at the Bench Camp ground.



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Bugs maybe? I've certainly seen clouds of gnats do that before. Might be a bit obvious but that is my guess.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Confirmed ghost.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Swarm behavior : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swarm_behaviour , is very common in nature.

Bugs, Bees, Bats, Birds, Fish, etc all do it for some reason.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks I was just curious. The first time I noticed it was early 80's I went outside my tent to pee and and my friend Dave was peeing also, when he says you looking at the same fucking thing I am, I said what fucking you looking at, he said that white cloud, I said yep and we went back into our tents. Second time was mid 90's standing around the camp fire my next door neighbor's daughter pointed out the white cloud and her mother Carol walked within two feet of it and tossed a glass of wine into it. Third time was 2001 or 2002 we were standing around the camp fire and someone pointed the cloud out across the river below the train tracks by the river bank.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

raymo said:


> a cloud about five feet round and floating about a foot above the ground that would move strangely about. I Was just curious if others have observed this strange cloud.


I think raymo is making an observation about dirtbags taking bong rips. It is Colorado. You see, when a drug user consumes marijuana the typical method is by inducing combustion of the organic material and inhaling the resulting smoke through a smoking apparatus. Upon exhalation there is often a cloud of smoke. It is not uncommon to see erratic movement in those experiencing the effects of the drug. This could explain the strange moving about. Rivers are a very popular setting for users.

(insert stoner emoji here)


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Mystery solved???*

Have to love the buzz.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Bunch of fuckin light weights, only a five foot cloud??...


----------

